# Painting Advice



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I'm not sure this is the right forum for this, but I didn't see a place for painting. My daughters both draw using pencils, chalk and on the computer. I would like to get them some supplies so they can try their hand at painting. The wife says acrylics, but I have no idea what that means. I know there are some artists on the board, so I'm hoping I can get some advice on what I would need to get and possibly where to get it. Keeping in mind that it would need to be inexpensive if possible. Thank you.

Nomad


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi, my wife and I buy washable water color paint & our granddaughters sit at the kitchen table and paint on several different mediums, like thick paper, typing paper and other stuff. They dearly love it and it all washes off the clothes and table. I bought a large art pad and they use the paper from that. You can go by Michaels, or Dick Blick, or any Art supply store and get the stuff needed pretty reasonable. They will absolutely LOVE it, and YOU have FUN


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Depending on how old your kids are, water colors may be the best bet. The three big types of paint will be watercolor, acrylic and oil - listed in order of easiest to hardest to clean up. Watercolor and acrylic come off with water. But once acrylic dries, it's stuck. Oil only comes off with paint thinners like turpentine.

I've never been big on regular watercolor though. I like THICK color and lots of it. Watercolors can be a bit bland. Give gouache a try. It's basically like watercolor but the particles are bigger so the paint is more brilliant.

Here's a set from Michaels: http://www.michaels.com/Reeves-Intr...,pd.html?cgid=products-artsupplies-paintsinks


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

It depends on how old your kids are. They need to learn how to draw, learn about drawing in dimension, shading, and that sort of thing. If they are drawing with colored pencils, they can work on overlaying colors. Crayons are great too. The pictures in Mike Mulligan and his Steamshovel are all done in crayon. A set of 16 or 24 crayons is quite versatile.

Kids can ruin paintbrushes, so unless they are in the 12 and up bracket, I wouldn't get paints of any kind. And, they need to use good paintbrushes, not the wonky ones that come in play paint sets. One way to begin using paints is to use a Japanese writing brush and paint making letters and lines, and bamboo. There's a learning curve to wide and thin lines, heavy and light. They could use ink or water color. Watercolor painting is actually difficult, more so than heavy paint.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Poster paint is my vote for young kids. Opaque, cheap, water cleanup, and you can get wonderful florescent colors kids love. Use it straight from the jar, comes in assortments too. It has a wonderful "arty" smell, like wet chalk. You can even find it with the crayons in the grocery store! Posters are a very valuable art tradition for teaching kids of all ages, and you'll find lots of worthy competitions & events your kids can shine in throughout their school years. Lots of inspiring design/teaching books available. It can take your kids from play to purpose. 

Another option is "pastels" (but the colors are bright) - a "fine art" medium, very versatile - they're a crayon, you can get "chalk", water soluable or oil. My best kid work on through teen years was with pastels. Finger shading is part of using them, or water wash shading with a brush. Magical feeling.

Gouache is a very pricey medium, considered challenging, not exactly kid stuff. Like acrylics and oils, the pigments come in a tube and you'll need a pallet to use them. Choosing from hundreds of color ranges is a challenge even to the experienced. But acrylics also work as fabric paint, great for those canvas bags. Water colors in the tray form can be frustrating (and brush killing) unless you can get the very best quality. 

Spend your money on good brushes, even younsters can learn to care for them. A chisle point (flat) is fun. The right paper is important too. If you can possibly get your kids into an art supply store it will change their lives.


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Acrylics are great! And good for you encouraging art with your kids!
I paint landscapes on wood. Acrylics are water soluble (like water colors), but bright colors (like oils). They work on most any surface, paper, canvas, wood, etc. They are great on fabric as long as it is not going to be washed. 
Acrylics you can just squirt out and paint, teaching yourself the different things they do. I was given several sets of watercolors in Jr. high as I wanted to learn to paint. I had a lot of trouble with them, as there is a definite technique you have to learn to use them properly. And they do make a softer, more "watery" look, whereas Acrylics are bolder colors. 
I would recommend starting with "crafter's acrylic" instead of "artist's acrylic". (At Hobby Lobby it's in an entirely different section- over by the wood paintables, not by the canvases.) It's perfectly good paint, and there's no need to buy the pricey stuff unless they decide that they want to take painting very seriously. Also, crafting acrylic comes in smaller sizes, even in the little rows of pots. You can get lots of colors cheaply and let them see where it goes! 
Don't buy "nice" brushes, but decent paintbrushes come in sets perfect for beginners, find a set of 12 or so for five bucks at a craft store, and if they get ruined, who cares!
Have fun!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm an artist and I use nothing but acrylics for my seascapes and landscapes..having said that, for children I agree with whomever said to use poster paint..if a child has a true interest in art, they will paint with anything..as they grow in expertise they will choose what medium they prefer..

acrylic brushes which are any good at all ( imho) are horribly expensive things..paint can always be found somewhere on sale..


----------



## Haven (Aug 16, 2010)

Nomad if you are in the Canton area, I would highly recommend going to the Flower Factory in Belden Village. They have a pretty nice art dept with tons of pre stretched canvas' and every type of paint you need, inexpensive brush sets, etc. They are also open to the public now, so no vendors license is needed to get in the door. Everything there is cheap.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Haven said:


> Nomad if you are in the Canton area, I would highly recommend going to the Flower Factory in Belden Village. They have a pretty nice art dept with tons of pre stretched canvas' and every type of paint you need, inexpensive brush sets, etc. They are also open to the public now, so no vendors license is needed to get in the door. Everything there is cheap.


I used to have a card there, but it's been a while. I have a vendor's license, but I guess I won't need it. We're less than 20 miles from there. Thanks for the tip, I had completely forgotten about the place.


Nomad


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I think I may have erred in not explaining my needs. My daughters are 15 and 19 and are decent artists. I just wanted them to try a different medium for their work. Sorry if I sounded like it was for little kids just starting out.

Nomad


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ah. In a nutshell - 

acrylics can work as a water color. Art creation expressions has a set I bought at Hobby Lobby for about $8. UPC is 8 712079 312909. It has 12 tubes of 12 ml paint. Buy brushes separately. Get a set of inexpensive brushes and ONE good brush so they get to understand the difference.

Acrylics can work as "oil" style, but expect to spend a LOT more on paint than for watercolor. Again, Hobby Lobby starter set Daler Rowney 8 tubes of 2.5 US fl oz, $25 UPC 5 011385 920222 Depending on how thick the paint is applied, figure that amount will do from two to four paintings without needing more of something. 

Instruction of some sort is important. At the very least, a basic book - Barnes and Noble ISBN 0-7607-4915-9 "Art School - a complete painters course" $10
It is by no means complete, but it does give a good grounding in the media -focusing on acrylics both as water color and more traditional acrylic.

Community colleges and night schools sometimes have art courses. A course of some sort can be important just to see what other artists are doing. 

I am NOT a good painter, even though I studied under some pretty impressive artists, I did not keep painting and have reverted to making a lot of mistakes and rushing. These should have been executed with a palette knife, but I couldn't find mine and had a wild hair to get a couple of mental images down quickly http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4044490498/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4043742691/in/photostream/

With watercolor paper - a lot of people make an error by painting directly on it. The paper should be soaked and then taped securely onto a board first, allowed to dry, and only then painted upon. If you don't do that, you get ripple city.

Total startup costs with watercolor can be comfortable at $50 for about the first fifteen paintings. Total startup for acrylic for the same number of 16" x 20" paintings may be $200 or more. In addition to the basic set, you will need additional white, either canvas or board, and some other stuff. You can start off with a very limited palette, but mixing soon becomes important, and the other colors required. 

Oil is for patient painters who like to work on a painting over a few days or weeks. The longer drying time, the more subtle manipulations, and frankly the cost, make it something for the more accomplished artist.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Ah. In a nutshell -
> 
> acrylics can work as a water color. Art creation expressions has a set I bought at Hobby Lobby for about $8. UPC is 8 712079 312909. It has 12 tubes of 12 ml paint. Buy brushes separately. Get a set of inexpensive brushes and ONE good brush so they get to understand the difference.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the information. Those are nice paintings. I wish I had some talent in that area, but all I can do is wood working. It's kind of hard to hang a piece of furniture on the wall.

Nomad


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

I do a lot of art, hang in galleries and have been published as well. I use pastel for gallery works, but acrylic for murals. the cheaper brands have more filler, less pigment, which is true for all mediums. they will cost less, but will be much more frustrating than using quality materials. 

I do not like the short dry time of acrylics, nor the long time of oils, so once in a blue moon, I'll do a canvas with alcyds. they are a combo type paint, they take a day or so to dry, but that's all. so you have lots of open time to work, but also can count on them being dry for other types of working by the next day. you can mix alcyds with reg. oils as well. 

you can paint on untempered masonite or luan panels, both from big box hardware store for cheap. if you paint something large, you'd need to beef it up with some framework on the back tho., so's they don't warp. 
www.cmcernetisch.com


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

LOL, Nomad. You are being kind. Appreciate it, but no need. If I had studied and kept with it, I might be passable. I was more showing the type of mess you might expect at first, and the amount of paint that gets slopped on.

Painting is good for the soul, no matter how bad you are. Just expressing on canvas/paper/whatever allows the inner themes you might have to come out. If you remember the scene in Cabaret where Liza goes under an elevated track when a loud train covers her voice, and screams, then looks sheepishly and says it was wonderful? that is what can happen. Very freeing and a great way to work out unresolved issues.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> LOL, Nomad. You are being kind. Appreciate it, but no need. If I had studied and kept with it, I might be passable. I was more showing the type of mess you might expect at first, and the amount of paint that gets slopped on.
> 
> Painting is good for the soul, no matter how bad you are. Just expressing on canvas/paper/whatever allows the inner themes you might have to come out. If you remember the scene in Cabaret where Liza goes under an elevated track when a loud train covers her voice, and screams, then looks sheepishly and says it was wonderful? that is what can happen. Very freeing and a great way to work out unresolved issues.


Well, I liked the Manhattan one. Where did you get the panels you painted on? Were they precut from a place like was previously mentioned by chewie, or did you have to cut them to that size?

Nomad


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

They were from an old shelf unit. Wander into the pre-cut lumber section of a home store and you'll find similar material. Painting directly on boards used to be common. The board will need a couple coats of gesso, or kilz, or white latex house paint. Some wood will bleed through stains especially around knots.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> They were from an old shelf unit. Wander into the pre-cut lumber section of a home store and you'll find similar material. Painting directly on boards used to be common. The board will need a couple coats of gesso, or kilz, or white latex house paint. Some wood will bleed through stains especially around knots.


Good to know. What if someone wanted to frame the board? Would it have to be cut to a certain size to be able to fit some kind of standard frame dimensions? Or do you not frame boards?


Nomad


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

You can also get prepared panels next to the canvases at a craft store. 
I love the look of painting straight on wood, but normally, it is primed. Masonite is also a good medium for acrylics.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Framing can be done of any size artwork. Even basic framing shops can cut to size. If you do woodworking and know how to make a mitre cut, you are all set.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Harry Chickpea said:


> Framing can be done of any size artwork. Even basic framing shops can cut to size. If you do woodworking and know how to make a mitre cut, you are all set.


Now you sound like the wife, always something for me to do. I prefer to make furniture, but I suppose I could do frames if I had to.

Nomad


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Your 19 year old should be taking art classes. If she is at a college, she can sign up. If not, a community college will have art classes. One doesn't have to be a "real" artist to take drawing and other art classes.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Maura said:


> Your 19 year old should be taking art classes. If she is at a college, she can sign up. If not, a community college will have art classes. One doesn't have to be a "real" artist to take drawing and other art classes.


My oldest daughter is mentally challenged and hasn't completed high school yet. I'm not sure she ever will, so any further school won't be an option. Even if she had completed school, I don't think she would be capable of going out to be around people. It was a huge milestone this week when her therapist took her along to Walmart. She has never gone anywhere with anyone other than us or her aunt before. 

Nomad


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just a thought, since you mentioned "therapist". The CMT mentioned does work well.

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Mess-Painting-Creativity-Mobilization/dp/0965782549


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow you guys are way good, but as I mentioned dick blick, its one of the largest art and school supply outfits, you can order acrylics in many many different kit like packages, and the tubes in lots of sizes or ounces? and they have great prices with all kinds of canvas, knives, brushs kits etc etc. you might take a look a t their site to get an idea what you want somewhere else too, so you will know whats out there, they sell oils as well, and there are local dick blick art and school supply stores around too, bet they have a locater? best of luck


----------

